# Sous Vide/Grilled Pheasant with Balsamic & Apricot Pepper Jelly Glaze, Mushroom Wild Rice, and Roasted Summer Veggies



## indaswamp (Sep 26, 2020)

This dish is one I have made before. Though fairly simple to put together, it hits on many levels and the sauce has a depth that knocks the tender perfectly cooked pheasant out of the park!








To Cook:
Thaw 6 Pheasant breasts and trim of all fat, rinse well then pat dry. season with sea salt and cracked black pepper. Vac seal on pulse with gentle vacuum pressure. Place in Sous Vide @ 140-145*F for 4 hours. One hour out-prepare the sides. When about 30 minutes from being finished in the Sous Vide, prepare the Glaze:

1/4 cup balsamic vinegar
1/4 cup Apricot Pepper Jelly
pheasant juice from sous vide vac bag, about 1/8 cup
1/4 tsp. fresh finely chopped rosemary
1/2 tsp. fresh thinly chopped basil leaves
salt and cracked black pepper to taste
4 T. unsalted butter to finish

Add balsamic and jelly to sauce pan. Heat on medium to reduce balsamic to 1/4 volume and incorporate the jelly. When Pheasant breasts are ready for the grill, remove vac bag from sous vide, place breasts on a sheet pan and coat lightly with a little olive oil. Pour juice from bag into sauce pan. Add fresh rosemary and basil, then heat on low while you put pheasant breasts on a blazing hot grill for 1 minute per side (could torch them if you have one). Remove breasts to sheet pan and allow to rest 5 minutes while you finish the sauce. Reduce volume of sauce to half until sauce thickens. Remove from heat and finish the sauce with butter. Check salt and pepper. Serve with sauce and sides, Pinot Noir or a good Shiraz recommended wine...


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2020)

Far out and fantastic man!
Sounds like a damned good gourmet level meal without the microscopic portions and artistic plating.
I'd love to have broke bread with ya at this meal.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 27, 2020)

Just love Pheasant!!!!!  Nice plate!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 27, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> Far out and fantastic man!
> Sounds like a damned good gourmet level meal without the microscopic portions and artistic plating.
> I'd love to have broke bread with ya at this meal.


Thanks Chile! I keep saying it, but Sous Vide is a real game changer (no pun intended) for wild game meat! So tender! I've had chicken that was tougher! I'm all about the flavor, need to work on my presentation for pictures...I just plate to eat, not for pics....


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 27, 2020)

civilsmoker said:


> Just love Pheasant!!!!!  Nice plate!


Thanks civilsmoker! It's a winner, but the apricot pepper jelly is a little hard to source. I use copperleaf gourmet:
https://www.copperleafgourmet.com/pepper-jellies-jams/apricot-pepper-jelly.html


----------



## Winterrider (Sep 27, 2020)

Bookmarked ! ! ! 
Always looking for another way of doing pheasant. Sounds and looks excellent. Thanks...


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks and sounds fantastic!
I’d love to have a plate of that!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 27, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks Chile! I keep saying it, but Sous Vide is a real game changer (no pun intended) for wild game meat! So tender! I've had chicken that was tougher! I'm all about the flavor, need to work on my presentation for pictures...I just plate to eat, not for pics....


LOL... And I keep saying I gotta get a Sous vide machine.
And I'll take your plating and portions any day.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 27, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I keep saying I gotta get a Sous vide machine.


Yes, you do need a sous vide machine. I have the Anova 850watt with removable clamp. That along with a coleman stacker PAcker ice chest, and you are good to go. All in it's about $100-120 depending on if you catch the anova on sale...


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 27, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Bookmarked ! ! !
> Always looking for another way of doing pheasant. Sounds and looks excellent. Thanks...


Thanks Winterrider....I highly recommend you try it!


SmokinAl said:


> Looks and sounds fantastic!
> I’d love to have a plate of that!
> Al


Thanks Al. Going through the freezers making room.. Hunting season is almost here again!


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 28, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> This dish is one I have made before. Though fairly simple to put together, it hits on many levels and the sauce has a depth that knocks the tender perfectly cooked pheasant out of the park!
> 
> View attachment 464763
> 
> ...


Your officially invited to our hunting camp to impress us all with your awesome cooks!! Spectacular in my view!


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 28, 2020)

Hawging It said:


> Your officially invited to our hunting camp to impress us all with your awesome cooks!! Spectacular in my view!


LOL! I appreciate the compliments and the invite.... Thank you.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 29, 2020)

No Pheasant around here but 9 Wild Hen Turkeys keep coming around my Chicken and Duck Coops. 
The Sauce sounds great!...JJ


----------



## forktender (Sep 29, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks Chile! I keep saying it, but Sous Vide is a real game changer (no pun intended) for wild game meat! So tender! I've had chicken that was tougher! I'm all about the flavor, need to work on my presentation for pictures...I just plate to eat, not for pics....


Holy cow that looks amazing, I miss our wild pheasant population it's pretty much nonexistent these days.

That's what it's all about flavor not fluffy posed pictures of food is just weird. I actually laugh at some plated food pictures and think about how many pictures they went through deciding on which one looked best. Hell I'd have a plate plowed before their photo shoot was over. I can't imagine telling my family or guests to wait I'm almost done snapping pictures. Last I checked you can't eat pictures of food unless you're a goat or a hamster.


----------



## indaswamp (Sep 30, 2020)

forktender said:


> Holy cow that looks amazing, I miss our wild pheasant population it's pretty much nonexistent these days.


Thanks fork... These are pheasants we got on our hunt in Montana last season. I'm leaving to go back there in about 3 weeks.


----------

